# Baby bunny question



## sunshine43 (Jan 28, 2013)

My Jersey woolie had 1 baby and it died. I took it out she has torn apart her nest looking for it. I have 10 new Mini Lop babies could I and should I put one in her nest?


----------



## DianeS (Jan 28, 2013)

Are you sure of her reason for destroying her nest? Many rabbits destroy their nests when they are no longer needed. 

You can foster some kits to her if you like, but kits do best in litters of 3 or more, so they can share body warmth. A litter of one or two is much more likely to die of cold. So give her at least three if you're going to give her any.


----------



## sunshine43 (Jan 28, 2013)

Thank you I probably wont give her any of the babies. I will just give her some time and rebreed her. I just feel bad for her because it seemed like she was looking for her baby.


----------



## nawma (Feb 4, 2013)

I bet that was hard to watch. Hope she is more successful in future.


----------



## sunshine43 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thank you. It hasn't been a great month for my babies. But things are starting to look up and hopefully I will have more at the end of the month.


----------

